# Ahhohh No!!!!!!



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 8, 2008)

As me and my sister approached the door of the rabbitry tonight, we heard something inside and immediately knew a rabbit was out. Open the door, switch on the light to reveal that Mississippi's cage door is shut, lock un-done, him nowhere to be seen, pooh and shavings EVERYWHERE! 

After calling around for about 4 minutes, he comes crawling out from under Willow's cage bottom holding a green piece of paper. I take it from him, and say "Is this a letter?" He looks at us. "Guess what it says?" Pleading eyes. "You're Grounded!" 

As if that wasn't enough, he somehow broke into Autumn's cage; her lock is broken, but it still works. I remember someone on hear telling me not to be surprised when he learns to open cages, but I have a hard time with this lock (it's like most on the wire cages, the wire J looking thing that clasps the door in place, and this one hooks over the top. With enough Sippi-jiggling, I'm sure it's easy to manage ) And apparently it was. 

We shut every cage door this morning and locked them all. I swear I locked Sippi's, but I can't remember. All I know is for a fact that Autumn's (Savannah's cage was open too, must have happened from the jiggling??) and Savvy's were locked. 

Now comes the bad part. The condition of Autumn's cage and herself: shavings spread, fur everywhere, she has missing fur, some little red spots and lots of bare skin, obvious nip marks. She was obviously "raped". Poor girl. 

We can only hope that she isn't pregnant, and that his "thing" didn't reach her, although her area was red and puffy (what does this mean?). She's not that much smaller than Sippi, so if indeed she is pregnant, we can only hope that everything goes ok. 

On the litter fact, she has had four litters before, so it's not like she's never been bred before. She is on the chunky side, hence why she has been on a diet; she'll continue to be on this diet if she's pregnant, so the kits dont grow to big. 

Well, there's Sippi's bad-boy adventure....he's offically "locked up" in the jail now....he's in loads of trouble. We're not sure who to blame about his cage-locking, us or him. It could of been either of us. Definitley not our fault he got into Autumn's cage though.....this boy is just asking for it! 

Thanks,
Emily


----------



## BSAR (Dec 8, 2008)

I feel really bad for Autumn. I am worried about her having big kits. 

I hope everything goes fine if she is pregnant. Now we have to buy a nest box (had to anyway for Minnie's litter next year). And now my babysitting money has to go toward her in case something happens (or maybe even emercgency spay) instead of buying them toys......

Looks like we may be getting English Lops earlier than we expected! What a lovely xmas present don't ya think?! Ahh, they may have some harlie colors.......

Please pray for Autumn that she isn't preggo, but if she is that she will have a healthy safe birth and only a few kits.

:runningrabbit:


----------



## purplepeacock (Dec 8, 2008)

all i can say is WOW!!!! aren't you expecting a litter of mini-rex's on wednesday?? i guess the "bun-stork" really likes visiting your rabbitry. with all these kits i think everyone on here really does need to take a field trip to your house.....there's enough buns for all of us to have one


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 8, 2008)

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> all i can say is WOW!!!! aren't you expecting a litter of mini-rex's on wednesday?? i guess the "bun-stork" really likes visiting your rabbitry. with all these kits i think everyone on here really does need to take a field trip to your house.....there's enough buns for all of us to have one


Yes indeed we are expecting a litter of Mini Rex kits on Wednesday. 

Lol that's surely true! Everyone could take a baby home! lol. 

Emily


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 9, 2008)

BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:


> On the litter fact, she has had four litters before, so it's not like she's never been bred before. She is on the chunky side, hence why she has been on a diet; she'll continue to be on this diet if she's pregnant, so the kits dont grow to big.



By no means am I a rabbit in utero specialist but am thinking that dieting a rabbit whilst pregnant is like dieting a human whilst pregnant? Wouldn't it deprive the fetuses of nutrients?

What a clever but very naughty Mississippi! Maybe you should get iron welded combination locks for the cages


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 9, 2008)

PepnFluff wrote:


> BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:
> 
> 
> > On the litter fact, she has had four litters before, so it's not like she's never been bred before. She is on the chunky side, hence why she has been on a diet; she'll continue to be on this diet if she's pregnant, so the kits dont grow to big.
> ...



I am sure she just means lowered/limited pellet intakes. IF she is pregnant then she should probably have what a normal adult rabbit would have since the kits will be taking in the nutrients, but you sill dont want to give to much because of the babies growing to big (am I making sense?).


----------



## Flashy (Dec 9, 2008)

He's a funny guy but what a stress for you.

If you knew for sure he had 'done it' you could breed him to her again to raise the likelihood of more smaller kits, than lesser big kits. But obviously given you don't actually know, that's not really a good thing to do.

If only rabbits could talk, hey.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Aww, poor girlie, and naughty Mississippi! Wishing you the best. :hug:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 9, 2008)

Flashy wrote:


> If only rabbits could talk, hey.
> 
> Â



And what, they would sit there saying "show me on the stuffed toy what he did" ?


----------



## Hayley411 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> Flashy wrote:
> 
> 
> > If only rabbits could talk, hey.
> ...



LMAO!:laugh:


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 9, 2008)

wow........that's....um.....wow! i can't believe the little sucker did that! ok, actually i can:?. but getting into that cage?!?!?!i hope it all goes well, babies or no.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 9, 2008)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:
> 
> 
> > On the litter fact, she has had four litters before, so it's not like she's never been bred before. She is on the chunky side, hence why she has been on a diet; she'll continue to be on this diet if she's pregnant, so the kits dont grow to big.
> ...



Right now she gets 1/3 a cup a day, split in two feedings. If she turns out to be pregnant we will up it some more  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 9, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> He's a funny guy but what a stress for you.
> 
> If you knew for sure he had 'done it' you could breed him to her again to raise the likelihood of more smaller kits, than lesser big kits. But obviously given you don't actually know, that's not really a good thing to do.
> 
> If only rabbits could talk, hey.



Yeah exactly lol. 

Well I dont even want to breed him to her again, even to get the chance of smaller kits, just in case she isn't pregnant.  

Yeah if he could talk I wonder what he would say lol.


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh wow! :shock:Sippi is such a little booger! I hope Autumn is ok, and _hopefully_ doesn't have any kits.. 

I still can't believe Sippi did that! Well I can see him doing that but... You know what I mean.

I hope all goes well! :goodluck



Karlee


----------



## BSAR (Dec 9, 2008)

Flashy do you think that would be ok? I am quite she she might be preggo. Her genitals were puffy looking and all....what does that mean? 

I just want to make sure that the babies will be as small as possible (and still be healthy) so what if we like breed her to him. Than did it again like eight hours later. Just so if she isn't preggo now, and then gets preggo for rebreeding then we'll breed again so the babes will really have a chance at being small. Do you get what I mean?

Or is it too late to re breed since it happened over 24 hours ago?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 10, 2008)

BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:


> Yeah if he could talk I wonder what he would say lol.
> 
> Â


Probably something like "Hey, way to spoil the fun, mom!"  or maybe even "*even nelson from simpsons laugh* iiiiimmm to smart for the locks, to smart for the locks "


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 10, 2008)

BSAR wrote:


> Or is it too late to re breed since it happened over 24 hours ago?


I was just thinking, since it was so long ago if you were to breed now your are likely to get babys (or at least fertilized eggs) in both uterine horns, meaning you are likely to then get "blobs", if you really didnt want babies or if he is bigger then her then isnt this the safest option?


----------



## BSAR (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeh. We aren't going to rebreed him to her. I am going to take a pic of her next to him later so you can see the size of her compared to him. That way you guys can really tell if the babies will be too big for her or not.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 10, 2008)

If you are concerned about her, could you spay her?


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 10, 2008)

Hehe, you'll probably get cute babies with shorter lopped ears. How old is she and is this her first litter?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 10, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Hehe, you'll probably get cute babies with shorter lopped ears. How old is she and is this her first litter?



If you're read the first post, it says that this ISNT her first litter - it would be her fifth. And, she is 3 years old.  

Flashy, yes. 

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh sorry, I had read the post before but had forgotten.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Dec 10, 2008)

I think the doe will be OK with the larger buck because she has had several litters before. If she was a first time mom I would be more concerned.

I would leave her on the 1/3 cup of pellets a day until after she kindles. It sounds like she is an easy keeper and increasing her pellets will just put weight on her and she will have a harder time kindling especially if she only has one or two. My bred does are kept on the same amount of pellets as when they are not bred. As a matter of fact if I know a doe is prone to having only one or two I cut down on her pellets until after she kindles so the babies won't be too big. Pregnancy does not cause a doe to lose weight, nursing the kits does.

Roger


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 10, 2008)

*RAL Rabbitry wrote: *


> I think the doe will be OK with the larger buck because she has had several litters before. If she was a first time mom I would be more concerned.
> 
> I would leave her on the 1/3 cup of pellets a day until after she kindles. It sounds like she is an easy keeper and increasing her pellets will just put weight on her and she will have a harder time kindling especially if she only has one or two. My bred does are kept on the same amount of pellets as when they are not bred. As a matter of fact if I know a doe is prone to having only one or two I cut down on her pellets until after she kindles so the babies won't be too big. Pregnancy does not cause a doe to lose weight, nursing the kits does.
> 
> Roger



So 1/3 cup a day, half in morning half in night like we're doing now? 

Emily


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Dec 10, 2008)

YesI would leave her on that ration and make sure she has plenty of hay.

Roger


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 10, 2008)

*RAL Rabbitry wrote: *


> YesI would leave her on that ration and make sure she has plenty of hay.
> 
> Roger



Ok, no problem.  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, tomorrow we are going to palpate Autumn! 
I will let you all know what I feel when I finish palpating her!

 
Emily


----------



## Ali_1010 (Dec 18, 2008)

oh wow! What a naughty boy! 

Well, hope all goes well with your little Autumn! <3


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 18, 2008)

I palpated her today.....but I am SO suck-ish at doing it lately, that I can't tell what a baby might be and what organs are! I put my hands on each side of her stomach and tried to feel anything pass through my fingers -- I felt something, but not sure if it was a baby....

I'm just going to say she is pregnant, because we need to prepare for that. She may not be, but until her due date comes, we won't know for sure. 

Emily


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Dec 18, 2008)

When you palpate her feel very low and towards the rear of her abdomen. They will feel like grapes. Very round and firm unlike waste which is not as firm.

Roger


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I was doing, Roger. I couldn't tell if what I was feeling felt like grapes....:?I will palpate her again tonight when we go out to feed  

Emily


----------



## Becca (Dec 20, 2008)

So your sure couldn't you take her to the vet to be palpated??


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 20, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> So your sure couldn't you take her to the vet to be palpated??



I'm not sure yet, and I'm going to palpate her again today. 

It costs WAYY to much to take my rabbit to the vet just to be palpated  Around $50. When I can do it for free, and just assume she's pregnant and be ready, that's easiest.  

Emily


----------



## Ali_1010 (Dec 20, 2008)

I can understand that theory, and your right, vets charge WAY to much..

If I have a sick rabbit I'll often just find the correct quantity and buy the medication myself....


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 20, 2008)

*Ali_1010 wrote: *


> I can understand that theory, and your right, vets charge WAY to much..
> 
> If I have a sick rabbit I'll often just find the correct quantity and buy the medication myself....



Yeah. I just don't see any reason taking her to just for palpating. If she's not pregnant, what a waste of money, when I could use it for an emergency  My vets charge $31 just for a dang visit, and on top of that they'd charge for the exam which I have no idea how much that is....so it could get spendy. 

I will just assume she's pregnant and be prepared. If she is, then we'll have kits, if not then we won't. And we'll continue to watch her in case she does need a vet for emergency reasons, but just for palpating, it's not worth it. 

Emily


----------



## Ali_1010 (Dec 20, 2008)

Good plan! :biggrin2:


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Dec 20, 2008)

Emily,

Once you get used to it there is a definate difference in the feel of a fecal pellet and a fetus. The fetus is firm and slippery and definately bigger than a fecal pellet. The fecal pellets will actually feel soft. You won't hurt the fetus by palpating. What you are feeling is actually the amniotic sack.

Roger


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 20, 2008)

*RAL Rabbitry wrote: *


> Emily,
> 
> Once you get used to it there is a definate difference in the feel of a fecal pellet and a fetus. The fetus is firm and slippery and definately bigger than a fecal pellet. The fecal pellets will actually feel soft. You won't hurt the fetus by palpating. What you are feeling is actually the amniotic sack.
> 
> Roger



Thanks, Roger. I will try to feel the fetus better when I palpate her again when I feed. I used to be really good at it, and could find out if they were pregnant within 5 min. of palpating. After so long of no litters, it's left me, lol. 

Thanks, Ali. lol.

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 21, 2008)

I palpated Autumn again today and what I felt, felt like what Roger described!  So, I'd say that she is indeed pregnant. I'm guessing 2-4 kits from what I felt, but I could be wrong. 

By the way, if you don't know this yet, her due date is January 8th!  

Emily


----------



## pamnock (Dec 21, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> On the litter fact, she has had four litters before, so it's not like she's never been bred before. She is on the chunky side, hence why she has been on a diet; she'll continue to be on this diet if she's pregnant, so the kits dont grow to big.
> 
> 
> Emily



I would give her the normal ration for a pregnant doe. Since you mentioned that the 2 rabbits are close in size, the kits growing too large is not an issue.

Pam


----------



## Ali_1010 (Dec 21, 2008)

Babies!!!! *squeal*

and half EL babies!!!


----------



## BSAR (Dec 21, 2008)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > On the litter fact, she has had four litters before, so it's not like she's never been bred before. She is on the chunky side, hence why she has been on a diet; she'll continue to be on this diet if she's pregnant, so the kits dont grow to big.
> ...


We have slightly increased her pellets and we are going to increase them a bit more, we just dont' want to increase them too much in case she isn't pregnant because then she will be hard to lose the weight and all. 

She is pretty close in size, I will take a pic tomorrow of her next to Sippi so you all can get an idea of how close in size and all.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 22, 2008)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > On the litter fact, she has had four litters before, so it's not like she's never been bred before. She is on the chunky side, hence why she has been on a diet; she'll continue to be on this diet if she's pregnant, so the kits dont grow to big.
> ...



They're close in size, but he's still bigger than she is, at least in body weightHe's about 5 lbs. heavier than she is. 

Still feeding her 1/3 a cup of feed daily. Half in the morning, half at night.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 29, 2008)

Not long now until we find out :shock::biggrin2:


----------



## BSAR (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry I haven't gotten the pic. I will today as the cages are in need of cleaning. So i will get a pic of Autumn and Sippi next to each other.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 29, 2008)

When she due?


----------



## Sabine (Dec 29, 2008)

january 8ths, emily said earlier


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh right, wow time flew


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 29, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> When she due?



Yup, she is due on January 8th. 

Only a week from this Thursday....crazy how fast it went. She's definitley acting pregnant - stretching out like she did with her previous pregnancies, and being grumpy and all. 

I palpated Sage today....couldn't tell if what I was feeling was babies, but she feels heavy in the lower abdomen, and she didn't last time I palpated her and during the 1st breeding. So I think she is pregnant, but we'll have to find out. She's due on Jan. 14th. We have to go get another nestbox.  

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 29, 2008)

Another thing that might help you see if their pregnant or not is a couple days before they are due to kindle, is see if their fur is easy to pull out, that is if the hormones don't cause them to snap your fingers off Me and Princess are pretty close and we groom eachother lol, where I groom her and she licks my hands and pants, and under her neck, where a bigger rabbits dewlap would be, there was a very obvious difference in how loose her fur was. I mean I could easily pull outa little bundle in seconds. So you could try that if they let you lol


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 29, 2008)

That's what Sage's fur got to belast time when she was supposed to be pregnantlol. It's still like that now so hopefully that means something  

Emily


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 29, 2008)

Well hopefully Autumn has a safe and easy birth.. But what are you going to do with her babies, since they are going to be mixes and all? 

And I hope that Sage is preggo, and has wonderful babies! and a safe and easy birth as well. 

Karlee


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 29, 2008)

*FallingStar wrote: *


> Well hopefully Autumn has a safe and easy birth.. But what are you going to do with her babies, since they are going to be mixes and all?
> 
> And I hope that Sage is preggo, and has wonderful babies! and a safe and easy birth as well.
> 
> Karlee


Well, we'll sell her babies to good pet homes. We'll have to start putting up ads for them 2 weeks before they're ready to go so that we can have homes lined up for them when they're ready. 

Emily


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 30, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *FallingStar wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well hopefully Autumn has a safe and easy birth.. But what are you going to do with her babies, since they are going to be mixes and all?
> ...


Ohh, that sounds good. Hopefully the people won't use them for meat or fur. But I know you'll check into that and all. 



Karlee


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm sure if you talk to the people who are adopting the babies you'll be able to pick out the serious pet owners to the ones that would use then for something like that. Also don't give them to people who are giving them to, like, their5 year old. I'd prefer the meat and fur people to that.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 31, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I'm sure if you talk to the people who are adopting the babies you'll be able to pick out the serious pet owners to the ones that would use then for something like that. Also don't give them to people who are giving them to, like, their5 year old. I'd prefer the meat and fur people to that.



:shock:Uhm wow. That's sad. You would rather your bunny went to a home for fur/meat than going to a 5-year old? I'd rather the 5-year old, although I'd never let that happen in any case. 

I will definitley talk to the pet owners and tell them how big the babies can get, and know who good families will be. I just hope that it will be easy to get them homes:? 

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 31, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm sure if you talk to the people who are adopting the babies you'll be able to pick out the serious pet owners to the ones that would use then for something like that. Also don't give them to people who are giving them to, like, their5 year old. I'd prefer the meat and fur people to that.
> ...


Errr, I was joking you know :?


----------



## Sabine (Dec 31, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishbunny wrote: *
> ...


It can be horrendous being the pet of a five year old (My Raylann was) But at least there is always the chance someone may come along and rescue the bunny


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 31, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishbunny wrote: *
> ...



Alright, well it didn't sound like you were joking.  

Emily


----------



## Ali_1010 (Jan 1, 2009)

Awwww! <3 Well if she did have babies....I'd take one! (if you could find out how to get them to CA XP) hehe, I love ELs <3


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 3, 2009)

*Ali_1010 wrote: *


> Awwww! <3 Well if she did have babies....I'd take one! (if you could find out how to get them to CA XP) hehe, I love ELs <3



Their EL crosses, Ali. I could ship one to you, but you'd have to pay for everything  

Emily


----------



## BSAR (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry it took me so long to get this, I have been lazy. The pic isn't the best either but it will do.

So here is Autumn next to her rapist, Sippi. 







She is sorta the same size but there is still a difference, so does anyone think she will be fine having the kits?


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 3, 2009)

It would be great if you could get an aerial pic too, in this picture he does look quite a bit bigger then her though, length wise and height wise. I'd defiantly keep a very close eye on her and if possible, get up during the nights close to her due date to check on her.


----------



## BSAR (Jan 3, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> It would be great if you could get an aerial pic too, in this picture he does look quite a bit bigger then her though, length wise and height wise. I'd defiantly keep a very close eye on her and if possible, get up during the nights close to her due date to check on her.



I can't get up during the nights to check on her because I have school. Plus I am not going out into the backyard in the middle of the night. I can get another pic of them tonight maybe, I don't want to disturb her much though since she is due in only like 5 days. 

I will be lucky if I can stay home on Thursday to keep an eye on her.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 3, 2009)

I guess if you check on her before you go to bed at night and before school it would be better then nothing, and of course when she has kits have a look at her back end to see if anything is wrong there and if she doesn't get back to her normal self right after the kits are born then you know something is up, since they snap back pretty quickly. Has she shown many signs of pregnancy? Has she got lose fur or anything?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 3, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I guess if you check on her before you go to bed at night and before school it would be better then nothing, and of course when she has kits have a look at her back end to see if anything is wrong there and if she doesn't get back to her normal self right after the kits are born then you know something is up, since they snap back pretty quickly. Has she shown many signs of pregnancy? Has she got lose fur or anything?



Not all does have loose fur, but she has been laying down a lot, like she did with her previous pregnancies. 

She's also nasty, and b*tchy, like she was with her previous pregnancies, as well. 

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like she is then, I know Princess and alot of the does at the breeders I help out at get loose fur but I guess like with humans their all different Grumpiness is a big sign, like 90% of the does I work with get like that. Good luck!


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hope things work out. It's all a bit crazy.


----------



## Ali_1010 (Jan 4, 2009)

Haha I know thier El crosses hehe.

Agh, how much would shipping be (i ask nervously >.>)


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 4, 2009)

I really have no clue, Ali :?I'm thinking $100+ but I've never shipped a rabbit before. 

Emily


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 4, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> I really have no clue, Ali :?I'm thinking $100+ but I've never shipped a rabbit before.
> 
> Emily


Through Frontier airlines in cargo it is $112 if the animal and the carrier is under 9lbs. If the animal and carrier is 9lbs or over, then it is somewhere around $200. You'd need an airline safe carrier. You also don't need a health certificate from a vet.

That was all as of last year, their prices and policies may have changed.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 4, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I really have no clue, Ali :?I'm thinking $100+ but I've never shipped a rabbit before.
> ...



Thank you Amy! That actually doesn't sound really bad. 

On my website it states that we don't ship, but, Ali, if you truly do want one of their babies, I'd be willing to ship one too you. If it all goes well, then I may allow shipping for our rabbitry  

Emily


----------



## BSAR (Jan 4, 2009)

We just got back in from feeding the bunners and I had looked in Autumn's cage to see if she needed poop scooped. And boy was there a surprise!

In her back left corner she had a nest!! Full of fur and some hay! So we gave her her nestbox and put her lovely nest in it! She seemed happy to have the box finally! She is prepared to have babies!! 

I was thinking she might even have them early, how common is that in rabbits? Does anyone know?

ETA: I am not going to be able to get any more pics of her and Sippi because I don't want to touch her, plus she is very close to her due date! 4 Days!! So please tell me what you think about the one I have already posted!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 5, 2009)

Just letting everyone know, *3 days*, until Autumn has her kits...not counting today since it's almost over   

Wish her a fast, easy, and safe delivery and the kits well. 

ray:

Thought I'd update on Sage too. I palpated her today, and I think I felt a baby! Not totally sure though. We're just hoping she is pregnant. She's 9 months old...so if she isn't pregnant, is it alright to re-bred her again? I didn't think it was and want to know. I'm beginning to think that either she or Ray is sterile... Maybe I should breed Bruce to her? He's a Chinchilla - is that alright? 

Emily


----------



## BSAR (Jan 6, 2009)

:bump


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh wow, you guys have a very busy rabbitry don't you this year? Hehe. 

Well first off, I hope that Autumn has an easy birth, and the kits all survive.. Because her due date is in 2 days! :shock:

And I also hope that Sage is preggo, and then you'll have some Mini Rex babies around soon! I really hope that she or Rayarent sterile, because that means.. No babies! Well the only way really to find out is to breed Sage again with another buck. Which would be bad news either way.. Either Sage is sterile, or Ray is sterile..

And last but not least Minnie. Your breeding her on the 12th right? That's my birthday!! I feel so lucky to have a breeding session on my birthday. Haha, I'm kidding. But hopefully their breeding will be fine, and that Minnie will get preggo. 

ray:

Karlee


----------



## BSAR (Jan 7, 2009)

*FallingStar wrote: *


> Oh wow, you guys have a very busy rabbitry don't you this year? Hehe.
> 
> Well first off, I hope that Autumn has an easy birth, and the kits all survive.. Because her due date is in 2 days! :shock:
> 
> ...


Lol at your birthday thing Kar. 

I hope that sterile thing is wrong.

Thanks for the well wishes for Autumn. I hope she has a safe delivery to and that the babies are too big and that they are all healthy. It is amazing how fast that month went!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 7, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Thought I'd update on Sage too. I palpated her today, and I think I felt a baby! Not totally sure though. We're just hoping she is pregnant. She's 9 months old...so if she isn't pregnant, is it alright to re-bred her again? I didn't think it was and want to know. I'm beginning to think that either she or Ray is sterile... Maybe I should breed Bruce to her? He's a Chinchilla - is that alright?
> 
> Emily


Emily - refresh my memory on Sage...what breed is she? What color?

You say "he is a chinchilla" - do you mean in coloring - or in the chinchilla breed (isn't there a chinchilla breed of rabbit? I forget..duh!)

I was thinking Sage was Netherland Dwarf - in which case I'd probably try to breed her again a couple more times to make sure she's had babies before she's a year old if you're going to use her for breeding. But honestly - Polly is more of an expert on Nethies. I'll put it this way - if she was a lionhead - I'd be breeding her every month for the next two to three months until she 'took'....just to get that first litter in ASAP. I think it would help if we could see a picture of her and make sure she's not overweight, etc. 

As far as Ray...isn't he the baby y'all had there? I'm asking because - and this is going to sound stupid I know - but I've had some bucks that I swear won't get a doe pregnant until they're about a year old. Its like they have to mature or something and they just "shoot blanks" as I've been told. They mate...they just don't do anything. 

My buck Recharged was like that - I bred him and bred him and bred him from the time he was like 6 months old till he was a year old. He'd mount and fall off...but no babies. 

I was frustrated and I mentioned this to his original breeder (a well known lionhead breeder) and she stated that some bucks just need a bit more time to mature. Sure enough...I tried him again when he was about a year old...and I had babies. 

Then again - I had an 8 1/2 week old buck get his mama pregnant - so I guess they can breed early or breed late. It was in one of my first litters and I left the babies in with mama till they were almost 9 weeks old. About 28 days after removing the litter (3 does and 1 boy)....mama had another litter. She was not caged near a buck and had not been exposed to a buck in any way - other than her son. I mean - she was like 3 cages away from any bucks and I was the only one who handled them....

My point? From my experience - I now never count on a buck to be sterile - or non-sterile based on age or anything else. 

Maybe you could breed her to someone else's buck if you paid some stud fees? That might be an option to consider too.....

Good luck - I know you're wanting babies from her!


----------



## Hayley411 (Jan 7, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure Sage is a REW Mini Rex, And Bruce is a Chinchilla Mini Rex.

~Hayley


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 7, 2009)

Totally agree with Peg, Fluffy was only meant to be shooting blanks when I first go him and Rosy so stupidly we kept them together, few months later we had babies......So I wouldn't count on the sterile thing. I can't wait for baby pictures tho!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 7, 2009)

Is Autumn a harli? She is very pretty (and of course so is Sippi). Best of luck~~


----------



## BSAR (Jan 7, 2009)

*Hayley411 wrote: *


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure Sage is a REW Mini Rex, And Bruce is a Chinchilla Mini Rex.
> 
> ~Hayley



Hayley is correct. 

Yes Ray is the baby that Lily had. He isnt yet a year old so maybe that it why. Sage is due next Wednesday and we think she is pregnant so hopefully she is!


----------



## Skybunny11 (Jan 7, 2009)

OMG!!! That is horrible what happened. Poor Autumn I hope she will be okay...


----------



## BSAR (Jan 7, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Is Autumn a harli? She is very pretty (and of course so is Sippi). Best of luck~~



Thanks! No Autumn is a mix breed but we think she may have some Harli in her since she is harli coloured and has thrown at least four harli babies before. 

ONE MORE DAY! I am getting so nervous. Thankfully there is no school tomorrow due to flooding so I can be here with her in case something goes wrong. I will make sure to check on her at 7 am and then every hour or so after if she hasn't had them. 


ETA: Thank you Skybunny.


----------



## Skybunny11 (Jan 7, 2009)

I feel pretty dumb asking this But I just recently come on again and is BSAR and BlueSkyAcresRabbitry the same person....I know it is a stupid thing to ask in the middle of this situation but I am confusing *I feels myself getting dumber*


----------



## Sabine (Jan 7, 2009)

*Skybunny11 wrote: *


> I feel pretty dumb asking this But I just recently come on again and is BSAR and BlueSkyAcresRabbitry the same person....I know it is a stupid thing to ask in the middle of this situation but I am confusing *I feels myself getting dumber*


I thought they were sisters?


----------



## BSAR (Jan 7, 2009)

We are twin sisters!:biggrin2:


----------



## Sabine (Jan 7, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> We are twin sisters!:biggrin2:


Oh twins, I didn't know that. Are you identical twins?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 7, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thought I'd update on Sage too. I palpated her today, and I think I felt a baby! Not totally sure though. We're just hoping she is pregnant. She's 9 months old...so if she isn't pregnant, is it alright to re-bred her again? I didn't think it was and want to know. I'm beginning to think that either she or Ray is sterile... Maybe I should breed Bruce to her? He's a Chinchilla - is that alright?
> ...


My replies are in bold, Peg.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 7, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> *BSAR wrote: *
> 
> 
> > We are twin sisters!:biggrin2:
> ...



Yes we are identical twins  

I think we should of been fraternal, I don't think we look anything alike  . lol. 

Emily


----------



## Skybunny11 (Jan 7, 2009)

That answers alot. Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 7, 2009)

No problem Skybunny.

Thought I'd give a little update. We got back from feeding the bunnies this evening around 6:45. While we were out there, we cleaned out Autumn's nestbox, saved all the fur we could, and laid some shavings down, made a nest out of hay and then put the fur on the hay in the back so she could pull it down on top of the kits once she has them. 

My sister is going to be checkingAuttie early in the morning (I would but I'm sick, and will go out later with her) to see how she's doing/if she's had the babies. We are prepared at any point to rush her to the vet in case something goes wrong...given the vets are open, as there is lots of flooding in our area, and the freeway is being shut down (we could take the back roads, but they're probably under water too. The closest vet too us doesn't treat rabbits :grumpy:, the one we regularly go to is only like 10 or 12 miles down the road.) 

Updates to come in the morning!!!!! Stay tuned. 

Pray that Autumn has a safe delivery, that she and the kits are well, and nothing goes wrong. ray:ray:

Emily


----------



## jcl_24 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wishing Autumn a safe delivery of her babies .

Jo xx


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, a sad discovery when we walked into the shed about 8:30 this morning. Two DOA kits, laid on the wire, seperate from each other. Neither looked like a pencil kit, but one had it's tongue out. It looked like Autumn was just finishing cleaning up, because she was sitting near one of the babies. We think she still has more in her, but not sure. Can't tell exactly when the babies were born, either. 

If only we'd gone out earlier to check  

We are going to be going out there every 15 minutes to check up on her though, make sure she's doing OK and see if she's had any more babies. She didn't even finishing making her nest that she started last week.... One baby was under the water bottle on the wire, the other was where she goes potty  She's never had babies on the wire before...don't know why she had them there this time. 

Right now Mandi is going back to check on her. 

When we left, she was barely touching her food, and she was laying down. I felt her lower abdomen, but it just felt squishy, like normal, not hard like it did yesterday when I felt the babies. 

I showed the DOA kits to Sippi (the bad boy father) and he just sniffed them and pushed past me and out of the cage...I showed them to Lily also, and she was trying to lick them clean  What a good girl, trying to help Auttie. Magic got really upset when I showed them to him - he's had 4 litters before, the ones with Autumn, and he's even taken care of an entire litter for a night when they got out of the nestbox and somehow fell down into his cage....- He was stomping his foot, and throwing a temper tantrum, disgusted I think, that the babies were dead. He's an emotional guy.  

Will update again with any news  ray:

Emily


----------



## BSAR (Jan 8, 2009)

I just got back from checking Autumn again, she was sitting calmly in her cage. I was petting her and she was walking around a bit too. Not eating. I gave her a little treat and she ate some. She was also drinking water.

I am scared for her. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers that she is fine and that if she has more babies they will be alive and healthy. 

I don't really care that the kits are dead, I am more worried about Autumn, though babies would be nice finally. 

ray:


----------



## BSAR (Jan 8, 2009)

I checked on her again, and nothing. She was just cleaning herself and drinking some water. 

I have tums, should I give her one? Is there anything else that I could give her that has the same effect as tums? Bananas maybe?

She won't eat her pellets so I think she is just tired and all. She was lying down when I walked in the shed.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry about the loss of the babies. I'll keep her in my thoughts and hope she'll be alright. Did the two babies look bigger then normal (if they weren't pencil kits they must have been alright for her size though?)


----------



## BSAR (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes they looked a good size for her.


----------



## Flashy (Jan 8, 2009)

If she is still not acting normal then you really need to think about a vet. As you know they return to normal very quickly when they have finished giving birth, and if she is not acting normal then it implies she has not finished, and if she has not finished yet, then that is a LOOOOOOOOONG kindling and she needs some sort of help. Have you checked her 'girlie bits'?


----------



## BSAR (Jan 8, 2009)

I tried to check, but my sister was not out there to help me so I couldn't really look. We can go back out and check though.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry. As for giving her Tums, I wouldn't do that. Do you think her tummy is upset? I don't breed, but I wouldn't think that she'd be hungry right after unsuccessfully giving birth. If she's not eating right away, that seems normal to me. If you are concerned about her stomach being upset, I'd try simethicone instead. Tums will just make her stomach less acidic, which I think could be bad for rabbits since they have such a delicate balance of bacteria in their digestive system and pH changes could cause problems for them.

Edit: according to Flashy, it sounds like a girlie goes back to normal quickly after giving birth. A vet is better than giving her stomach meds.


----------



## BSAR (Jan 8, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I'm so sorry. As for giving her Tums, I wouldn't do that. Do you think her tummy is upset? I don't breed, but I wouldn't think that she'd be hungry right after unsuccessfully giving birth. If she's not eating right away, that seems normal to me. If you are concerned about her stomach being upset, I'd try simethicone instead. Tums will just make her stomach less acidic, which I think could be bad for rabbits since they have such a delicate balance of bacteria in their digestive system and pH changes could cause problems for them.



Tums replenishes the calcium that they lose while giving birth. But I don't know if you can give it to them right after. Thats why i was asking.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 8, 2009)

Besides not eating, she was acting normal, hopping around, nibbling on hay, etc. We will check her "girlie bits" when we go back out in just a few minutes. What should we look for? 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 8, 2009)

We just got back from checking Autumn. 

We looked at her "girlie bits" but since I didn't know whatI should be looking for, nothing looked wrong at all. They were a pinkish/purplish colour. We massaged her tummy and felt for any more kits, couldn't feel anything. Put her back in her cage and she started eating pellets and nibbling hay. She's not acting weird....I'm sure she's tired from the delivery, though; but she's eating and drinking water and hopping around and checking things out, just like normal. 

Emily


----------



## Sabine (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like she is back to normal. Thank God. A shame about the babies though.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, Sabine. 

Yeah, it's awful about the babies.  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 8, 2009)

Quick update. 

Mandi (Amanda (BSAR)) went out and took a piece of banana with her for Autumn. She said that Autumn was eating her pellets and she sucked up the banana. She put her little camera on video and set it to record 22 minutes so we can have a video of Autumn and see what she's doing while we're not out there. 

Emily


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 8, 2009)

If she is eating normally and drinking, she should be fine now. I'm sorry about the loss of the kits. If you had given her a Tums, it wouldn't hurt her. A rabbit will excrete excess calcium in their urine.


----------



## BSAR (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you Blue Giants. 

We havent given her a Tums. Once I get the video I will put it up on here so you can all watch her.

ETA: I went out to get camera and it died! So I only got 2 short videos. I forgot i needed new batteries. I will still put the videos up. Darn I really wanted a whole 22 min! oh well. She was eating when I was getting the camera so that is good.


----------



## BSAR (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok here is the video. I had just left and it turned off like 20 seconds later. 

I am not uploading the next one since its just of her eating. But I will get another longer video. Enjoy


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm not a breeder but I would hazard a guess that eating the placentas after the birthing would be quite filling, and the rabbit probably wouldn't feel that hungry. Placentas can be pretty big right?

Sorry this happened, and I have to ask, why did you show the dead babies to some of your other rabbits? Not trying to be offensive, just curious, as I would think that would upset them smelling dead rabbits.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 8, 2009)

I almost always show the babies to the other bunnies to see what they think of them, even the alive ones (although, once they're much older, around 3 weeks). The other bunnies are aware of what's going on when a doe has babies, and I'm sure they want to see the kits. I 

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh no I'm so sorry about your kits! I was looking forward to tons of baby bunny pics Hope Autumn recovers quickly!


----------



## BSAR (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you Irishbunny


----------



## Sabine (Jan 8, 2009)

I think it's really sweet to involve the other rabbits by showing them the kits (dead or alive) I am sure even though they are probably in seperate cages it gives them a sense of community.


----------



## polly (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm sorry the babies were dead Emily but its good she is ok 

SOme of my does go back to eating straight away esp when it all goes well. but i also have does that won't eat for sometimes a day or so umless its vegetables they will always eat them


----------



## BSAR (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks polly that is reassuring!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 8, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> I think it's really sweet to involve the other rabbits by showing them the kits (dead or alive) I am sure even though they are probably in seperate cages it gives them a sense of community.



Thank you. I think it lets them know that there has been a loss, and they will better understand why the mother may be a little sad. I always like seeing the response they make when they see the younger babies. It's so cute when the daddies clean their kits.  

Emily


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 8, 2009)

I respect your opinion , I see your reasoning, I just don't understand it. I didn't want to show my dead baby to my relatives when I was induced as I would think that would be upsetting, but I guess each to their own. If it helps the buns to understand what's going on...? In the wild animals often view other mothers dead babies so it must help in some way.

I am very sorry this happened and you have my sympathies, it's not nice is it? Poor you and poor Autumn. She's such a cool rabbit , and very pretty.


Ooh! Before I forget! How are you an identical twin if you look nothing alike, lol! :?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 8, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I respect your opinion , I see your reasoning, I just don't understand it. I didn't want to show my dead baby to my relatives when I was induced as I would think that would be upsetting, but I guess each to their own. If it helps the buns to understand what's going on...? In the wild animals often view other mothers dead babies so it must help in some way.
> 
> I am very sorry this happened and you have my sympathies, it's not nice is it? Poor you and poor Autumn. She's such a cool rabbit , and very pretty.
> 
> ...



Thank you, NZ, and I respect your opinion too  

No, it's not nice. I'm just glad that Autumn is ok, although it is sad that the kits died, even though they weren't planned, you still have that urge to save them. 

I think we look nothing alike, but we are identical. lol. :biggrin2:Others think we look alike, but I dont see it...I just don't.

Emily


----------



## Sabine (Jan 8, 2009)

Emily, I think I got what you meant by not looking alike. I have two sons that are two years apart but at times people used to confuse them. If i were detached i would see how they were similar but knowing them so intimately I just was shocked that peple couldn't tell them apart:biggrin2:


----------



## BSAR (Jan 8, 2009)

When we went to feed about 30 minutes or more ago Autumn still hadn't finished her pellets from this morning. She has eating quite a bit of hay, pooed, peed and also dranken quite a bit of water.

She seemed to be shaking a little bit and she has been breathing a bit faster than normal. We looked at her girlie bits and we aren't sure what to look for, since we have never looked right after a doe has given birth but her girlie bits were blueish/purplish and a bit swollen. Is this normal? We are going back out in a bit to take her some banana and we are going to take a pic.

We are thinking she might just be upset about the babies, and stressed out from today, we have been in and out all day. And she also hasn't had a litter in over a year so that could be why she is not feeling herself also.

But please any info we need! Please pray for her also. I don't know if I would be able to take her to the vet tomorrow if she is still not better, becaue my mom will be gone for most of the day. 

raylease get better Autumn.



ETA: We went out and gave her some banana. And she sucked it down. We are going to see what type of Tums we have so we can give her a little bit to get her calcium back up and all. We forgot the camera so no pic. But you can pretty much get the idea of what her girlie bits look like from what I explained above. I am going to get up early tomorrow again to check on her and all. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Jan 9, 2009)

aww bless her im sorry yous lost the kits :Xand i hope Autumn is feeling better soon im thinking she may be stressed from having the kits. her girly bits dont sound to good but then i dont know what girly bits look like after birth as i dont breed! personally id have her checked over by a vet.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 9, 2009)

She might be a little swollen and bruised looking after a difficult delivery. But she should be back to normal within 48 hours of kindling. Check her again this afternoon and see if her vulva is looking more normal.

The Tums won't hurt her. Any excess will be excreted. Keep an eye on her, make sure she is eating and drinking. (Yeah, and make sure she is pooping!) Check her nipples to see if her milk came in. (That can cause a drop in calcium levels too.) Keep an eye on her belly for the next few days. Just make sure she doesn't develop mastitis from the milk buildup. She should just dry up in a couple days.


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm sorry about Autumn. When you called me yesterday and told me about Autumn I was really upset, because I was excited to see the little wigglers.

Hopefully Autumn recovers great, and is back to normal. 
She'll probably be sad for a couple of days. 

RIP Little babies. 



Karlee:hug:ray:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 9, 2009)

I didn't know about the loss of calcium due to giving birth. I totally trust Bluegiants on that giving Tums won't hurt. Sorry for confusion, I was just going on what I know about rabbits' GI tracts, plus knowledge that most adult bunnies don't handle large amounts of calcium well and it can cause bladder sludge. I think one or two Tums, especially in a doe that had been pregnant, shouldn't cause problems. I'm still concerned that she may have another kit in there. Do any of the breeders know what the color of her genital area indicates?


----------



## BSAR (Jan 9, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> She might be a little swollen and bruised looking after a difficult delivery. But she should be back to normal within 48 hours of kindling. Check her again this afternoon and see if her vulva is looking more normal.
> 
> The Tums won't hurt her. Any excess will be excreted. Keep an eye on her, make sure she is eating and drinking. (Yeah, and make sure she is pooping!) Check her nipples to see if her milk came in. (That can cause a drop in calcium levels too.) Keep an eye on her belly for the next few days. Just make sure she doesn't develop mastitis from the milk buildup. She should just dry up in a couple days.



Ok. We are still not sue if the tums we have are ok. We haven't even gone out to feed yet, we woke up really late today. We are going out in just a few minutes so we will check her girle bits and all. Ok we will watch for mastitis.

Thank you Fallingstar, peek--boo, and Tonyshuman.


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 9, 2009)

Your welcome BSAR. 

Can't wait for an update on Autumn!

Karlee


----------



## irishlops (Jan 9, 2009)

it does not mtter what i wrote..............

it was not excally helpful, because some one said it already. and i was wrong in some info.

sorry


----------



## BSAR (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok just got back. 

Autumn hadn't ate or drank much since last night. But she had pooed and peed.

We gave her some treats and she ate that. We are getting ready to make a salad and then we are going to find out what type o ftums we have. Does it matter what type? I think they just have to be regular ones and all, I am not sure we have those.

Her girlie bits are still bluish colored, but not as swollen. And she was hoppoing around more when we were checking on her.


----------



## BSAR (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay I am pretty sure we don't have the right type of tums, plus I don't know where they're at. We found out that oranges have lots of calcium so we gave Autumn a few small pieces of orange and some more banana.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 9, 2009)

It's good that the swelling has gone down a little. Keep an eye on her and if it gets worse, you may need to have her checked by the vet. 

I use the fruit flavored Tums (they seem to like the orange kind!), but any Tums will do. If you have the plain ones, crush one up and sprinkle over her food.

How are the roads by you? I heard about the flooding out your way.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 9, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> It's good that the swelling has gone down a little. Keep an eye on her and if it gets worse, you may need to have her checked by the vet.
> 
> I use the fruit flavored Tums (they seem to like the orange kind!), but any Tums will do. If you have the plain ones, crush one up and sprinkle over her food.
> 
> How are the roads by you? I heard about the flooding out your way.



The roads aren't bad near where we are, mostly just farther south and west. We had a little water on the roads, but not so much that we can't go places. 

Emily


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh GOOD!


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 9, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *BlueGiants wrote: *
> 
> 
> > It's good that the swelling has gone down a little. Keep an eye on her and if it gets worse, you may need to have her checked by the vet.
> ...



Hah, your lucky Emily. I can't go any where! I'm trapped! Hopefully nothing bad happens to one of my rabbits because than I couldn't take them to the vet. But they all are healthy.

That's great that Autumn is getting a little better, sounds like you guys are taking good care of her! Good job guys!



Karlee


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 9, 2009)

First of all....:hugsquish:

I'm so sorry about the loss of the babies (I'm just now checking on this thread...so I'm way behind the times here). I had really been looking forward to watching your litter grow - even if they were an "oops" litter.

I don't worry if a doe's privates are swollen for about 24 hours or so after giving birth. Usually they go down - sometimes not quite so soon as I'd like. (I learned this after rushing a doe to the vet for x-rays about 36 hours after giving birth..she was fine - but the Xrays weren't cheap). 

Actually - I should say I don't worry for the first 24 hours if she's acting normal and not panting, etc. and acting as if she is in labor.

I know of another rabbit breeder who had a doe go into almost seizures shortly before giving birth. She remembered reading about the lowered calcium levels and got some calcium in her (I think she was desperate and she crushed up one of her own calcium pills from the doctor). The doe recovered and went on to have a healthy litter the next day. I think I still have all the details and can go and reread it....

Anyway - what I did after that point in time was to always have tums available - or to have fresh spinach or baby food spinach on hand. I can't get baby food spinach here locally....

I say this to say - you might want to get some spinach baby food to keep on hand for the future. I think a jar is like .55 or so - so it would be a cheap backup item to have on hand.

Anyway - I'm sorry for your losses....I'm glad Autumn seems to be doing better.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 9, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> First of all....:hugsquish:
> 
> I'm so sorry about the loss of the babies (I'm just now checking on this thread...so I'm way behind the times here). I had really been looking forward to watching your litter grow - even if they were an "oops" litter.
> 
> ...



I will definitley have to remember spinach baby food, thank you, Peg. Sage is due next Wednesday, and so I will try and make it to the store if I can to get some baby food.....

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 9, 2009)

*FallingStar wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *BlueGiants wrote: *
> ...



Has your road started to flood yet? That sucks that you guys can't go anywhere  

Thanks  

Emily


----------



## BSAR (Jan 9, 2009)

I just want to say thank you for everyone who has helped us out! Its such a relief to know that what Autumn is going through, other does go through too and that the swollen girlie bits are normal.

I really thought that Autumn was very sick and everything, and I am glad to be reassured by you all. 

Thank you for all of your advice and everything! 

Amanda

P.s: Does anyone know if the oranges will help for replacing calcium? We gave her some because they are high in calicum, does anyone think they will work the same way as tums? 

We can still giver her some tums later if we need too.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

Your both great bunny mammy's and Autumn is very lucky to have both of ye to look after her, ye both are very dedicated and both seem to do everything possible to care for your rabbits and make sure Autumn is healthy and happy.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 10, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Your both great bunny mammy's and Autumn is very lucky to have both of ye to look after her, ye both are very dedicated and both seem to do everything possible to care for your rabbits and make sure Autumn is healthy and happy.



Thank you, Grace.  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 15, 2009)

Well good news brings sad news. 

Sage was pregnant. She was building her nest this morning when we were feeding and I begged my mom to let me stay home to help her, but she said NO. I was extremely pissed. 

Sage had her babies, but they died shortly after because she didn't make them a proper nest.  There was some fur, but she didn't cover them at all. I know this would of been prevented if my mom had let me or my sister stay home to watch Sage, because we would of watched her until she had them and then made a proper nest. I knew this morning that the nest wasn't going to be good enough, hence my suggestion for one of us to stay home. 

She had three, by the way. Some look like they were bruised on the noses, but I was thinking it's probably because they're dead, the blood wasn't there, but im not sure. No pencil kits (of course, this is just her first litter, and she's 9 months old.), no peanuts, just a runt, and they were all healthy looking, except for the fact that they were dead  

Minnesota was bred on the 12th. I'm wondering when would it be ok to re-breed Sage? I don't want to do it today, and wouldn't even if it was OK, since she just gave birth and all....but I do want her and Minnie's litter quite close, in case something goes wrong. Minnie is due Feb. 12th. 

The plan this year was for all litters due so that the babies would be ready for shows (to sell, not to show ) ....that's not how it's been happening and that makes me upset. I really hope Minnie's litter survives, and Sage's next, because I'm about to give up  

Emily


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your loss of your baby bunnies. 

But I don't think you should breed her again, because you have already bred her twice, and one time she really wasn't preggo, and now she had babies but they died. So I think you should just give her a rest, and possibly not breed her again because it's probably alot of stress on Sage and all. But it's your guy's choice. 

^ My :twocents



Karlee


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 15, 2009)

*FallingStar wrote: *


> I'm so sorry about your loss of your baby bunnies.
> 
> But I don't think you should breed her again, because you have already bred her twice, and one time she really wasn't preggo, and now she had babies but they died. So I think you should just give her a rest, and possibly not breed her again because it's probably alot of stress on Sage and all. But it's your guy's choice.
> 
> ...



Thanks Karlee. 

Yeah we were talking about this awhile ago. I think we're just going to breed her in a few months (which would of been her second original breeding, if she had taken the first time back in Nov.) that way we can let her rest, and until then bond with her. Plus, if we did re-breed her, it'd be more hectic, what with Minnie's babies (and they'll be enough to keep us busy!). 

So we wouldn't be expecting a litter from Sage until May, breeding in April. I think this is what we'll do.  

Emily


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 16, 2009)

Hm, well it's your choice.. :?


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 16, 2009)

I can't see why you shouldn't breed her again, lot's of first time mothers don't make proper nests and often first time litters die, sounds to me like she just needs practice, if you want to breed her again I'm pretty sure you do it three days later, but if you want to wait awhile that's cool too.

I can't see a reason why Sage shouldn't get another chance if you want to breed her. I'm really sorry you guys haven't had much luck lately


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 16, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I can't see why you shouldn't breed her again, lot's of first time mothers don't make proper nests and often first time litters die, sounds to me like she just needs practice, if you want to breed her again I'm pretty sure you do it three days later, but if you want to wait awhile that's cool too.
> 
> I can't see a reason why Sage shouldn't get another chance if you want to breed her. I'm really sorry you guys haven't had much luck lately



I am not rebreeding her until April. That's when she was supposed to be bred for her second litter anyway, and then we'll have time to bond with her and stuff. 

If i didn't rebreed her, I'd just have to sell her and get a new doe. There's nothing wrong with her in the aspect that she can't be bred again. She still can, since she had this litter, and it's very sad they passed, I was looking forward to babies finally. 

Emily


----------



## Sabine (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost another litter. Maybe it's just not the right season. Hope things will work out next time round


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 16, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> I'm so sorry to hear you lost another litter. Maybe it's just not the right season. Hope things will work out next time round



Thanks Sabine  

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 16, 2009)

> If i didn't rebreed her, I'd just have to sell her and get a new doe. There's nothing wrong with her in the aspect that she can't be bred again. She still can, since she had this litter, and it's very sad they passed, I was looking forward to babies finally.
> 
> Emily



I agree with you here, I think it would be fine to bred her again, it was only her first litter, it's common for first litters to die.


----------

